# Russian Martial Arts List



## Hu Ren Qianzai Long (Jun 21, 2002)

Check out this Small list of Russian martial art styles! If you Have any Ideas, requests,or additions, Just Post them on this thread and I'll put them in as soon as possible. :asian: 

Note: is it just me or are there not many russian Martial arts
 

ROSS
Russian Martial Art
Sambo
Systema


----------



## Jay Bell (Jun 21, 2002)

The problem being, that you're listing styles *and* catagories.

Systema is a generic term, not a specific art, same with "Russian Martial Art"...they are both umbrellas to which many styles fall under.


----------



## sweeper (Jun 21, 2002)

there are alot of diffrent slavic fighting styles, I'm not sure how many are activly practiced post USSR though, the soviet republic supressed alot of it.

But basicly speaking there are alot of slavic martial arts in genneral, at leaste involving weapons..


----------



## KickingDago (Jun 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hu Ren Qianzai Long _
> 
> *Check out this Small list of Russian martial art styles! If you Have any Ideas, requests,or additions, Just Post them on this thread and I'll put them in as soon as possible. :asian:
> 
> ...



gotcha covered my brutha, gimme one hour and i'll be back with a more extensive list from russia and former russian states


----------



## KickingDago (Jun 22, 2002)

RUSSIA:
- A. Belovs Wolf Combat Style
- Agni Kenpo
- Alexander Rudenkos Russian-Style 
- Altai Kuresh (Altaian wrestling, from Altai Republic, Russia):

     Only men above 18 are admitted to the competition. There are determined weight categories according to the age groups starting with the lightest one - 32 kg up to the heaviest - above 82 kg. Kuresh wrestlers used to wear their usual every-day clothes, i.e. soft leather footwear, trousers and a shirt. Clothes must be comfortable, and clothes seizures were not allowed. For the wrestlers' mutual convenience, they had to wrestle wearing sashes. Presently, in order to improve the wrestling class, a new sports uniform is recommended: a sash made of soft material 180-220 cm long and 50-70 cm wide, and special national clothes comfortable for wrestling. Absolute championship is held at the end of the competitions, where the sportsmen's weight is taken into consideration and the "Three Touch Points" rule is used


- AN Kustovs Rukopashnoi Boi
- Buza (Thverskay Buza)
- BARS (Military Style)

     The system is developed by Grigoriy Bazlov one of the students of Michael Rybko

- Igor Zaichikovs Rukopashnoi Boi
- Ilya Kracilnikovs Slavyano-Goretskaya 
- Irina Emelyanovas Rukopashni Boi
- Khapsagai (yakut wrestling style)
- Kolo

     is a system of hand-to-hand combat that was created by great-great-grandfathers of the Slavonic and Russian people. It has been continuously developed and enriched throughout the centuries. These simple and direct movements laid the foundation from which the hand-to-hand techniques of KOLO evolved. In ancient times, Russia was engaged in constant warfare. The violent times motivated people to master the art of combat. Only the possession of certain fighting skills could enable a man to preserve his own life and defeat his enemy. Thus, rulers encouraged the development of the martial arts and kept an eye on every soldier so that he would continuously develop his fighting skills.  Throughout its evolution, KOLO techniques have absorbed the elements of the ancient Slavonic philosophies. This theoretical foundation includes the teachings of the five elements, traditional medicine statutes regarding the life power canals, circulation and inner organ structure. It insists on the usage of all human body parts as weapons. These include the head, arms, elbows, knees, shoulders, thighs and feet.

- Konstantine Tinovichkiis Bear Style
- Korosu:

      System KOROSU was developed by personal officer of the Soviet military, colonel Nikonor Korotki , based of various systems of self-defence and attack: both without the weapon and with various aspects cold and fire-arms

- Kourdstan-tustuu 
- Kulachnoi Boya 
- Maryashins Rukopashni Boi 
- Né v skhvatkou 
- S. M. Knyazevs Cossack Style
- Sambo 

     Sambo wrestling is a composite style of jacket wrestling originally developed in Russia to serve as a common form of sport wrestling for the fifteen different republics of the former Soviet Union, each of which had one or more of its own distinct styles of folk wrestling, with widely varying rules. It was also used as a form of hand-to-hand combat preparation and training by Soviet military for use in unarmed combat. Sambo today is practiced in two flavors: Sport Sambo, the third style of international wrestling and a globally popular form of submission grappling; and Combat Sambo, a method of self-defense training. The term SAMBO is an acronym for the Russian phrase "SAMozashchita Bez Oruzhiya" or in English language, "Self-defense Without Weapons." Until the official adoption of the term "SAMBO" the sport had also been referred to as SAM, and then later SAMOZ. The correct, official Internationally recognized English transliterated spelling is SAMBO.

- Shtikovoi Boi (Bayonet Fighting)
- Sthyk (stick fighting)

     In Russia, stickfighting is called shtyk and uses a 5-foot stick called the polka. One of the stories of the origin of shtyk attributes it to the pre-Christian priests of the thunder god Perun. It is closely associated with the use of the pike, one of the big four of Russian Medieval weapons (sword, axe. pike and war hammer). The emphasis is both shtyk and Russian pike fighting was the unbalancing of the opponent. As the arts were designed for mass combat, the ideal was to overturn an opponent, creating an opening in his line and leaving him for your comrades to finish off. This emphasis on overturning in also seen in individual combat where to overturn or unbalance an opponent without injury is considered a sign of high skill. Later these same techniques were adapted to the bayonet. Shtyk is closely associated with the Golitsin family, which was one of the branches of the pre-revolution royalty. Movements with the polka include swinging and thrusts but more emphasis is placed levering and screwing (a twisting type of thrust). 

- Slaviano-Goritskaya Bor'ba 
- Skobar 
- Sobor
- Sokoli Stalina 

     Sokoli Stalina - Stalins Falcons - This System was used by Stalins bodyguards while he was in power for almost 30 years till his death in 1953 and then later by the Special Military Operations Units for the highest risk missions in KGB, GRU and other government facilities. Close protection has always been the most vulnerable and challenging area in martial arts. The goal of Stalins Falcons was to have a system that combined all the best components of the Russian System on all three levels of human abilities - the physical, the psychological and the psychic. And what is most important, to develop tactics that would not look like martial actions, tactics that are so subtle, that when they were applied it would be barely possible to see what happened and how. Needless to say, this System was kept away from the public by the Russian authorities. In fact, when the Communists came to power in 1917, they suppressed all national traditions. It is only since the late 1980s, with the fall of the Communist era, that these martial traditions and styles started to become available. 


- Soft School by Alexey Sidorov 

      The system is developed and based on science researches of the activity in special conditions, dangerous activity and like that. Subject of exploration included such styles as The System by M. Rybko, Tai Chi Chuan, Win Chun, Karate, Judo and others. Also important aspects are deep investigation in the field of psychology, altered states of consciousness, problems of fear, aggressions. The Soft School is not only martial art system, but also is powerful system of spiritual and personal development. Firstly the Soft School is prepared for most people with them main problem, not only for military special units. Also the Soft School is one of the most effective system of body-oriented psychotherapy, more effective then Geshtalt, NLP, and like that. Alexey Sidorov is high professional in martial arts (more 20 years of practice), computer science, psychology and rehabilitation. He is author of many video and books on the general problems of martial arts and psychology of dangerous situation. 

- Spiridonovan SAMOZ
- Systema by Michael Rybko 

     M. Rybko does speak nothing about roots of his system, but talks the core of this system is got him from another master (teacher). At present M.Rybko lives and teaches in Moscow. In fact this is his prefession, although he serves in Moscow MVD (like police). He has a lot of students overall Russian and world. In west Vladimir Vasiliev is most famous his student

- systema by Alexander Svetailo
- Systema by Alexey Kadochinov 

     Kadochnikov System of hand - to - hand combat is a means of discovering one's true potential and its full realization. It greatly helps in developing, perfecting and using the body and mind reserves to their full capacity providing top performance in a given situation and given time. The System gives the student an invaluable knowledge of real-life situations, teaches how to avoid crisis situations foreseeing dangers, how to manage external forces in crisis situations rather than resisting them. The System is an integral part of the Russian culture and a man is its natural carrier and keeper

- Systema by Uri Sidorov
- Systema ROSS (Rossijskaya Otechestvennaya Sistema Samozashchity) 

     In English language, this can be translated as the "Russian Native System of Self-defense". ROSS was developed by Gen. Alexander Ivanovich Retuinskih, President of the Russian Federation of Russian Martial Art, Vice-Chairman of the International Combat Sambo ("Unarmed Combat") Commission forFIAS (International Sambo Federation) and Chairman of the Russian Combat Sambo Committee, General Director of the RETAL (Russian Combat Skill, Consultant Scientific and Practical Training) Center, General of the Cossack Military, Chief of Department of Hand-to-Hand Combat. In The System of Russian Martial Art ROSS, the concept of a "technique" is missing. Variations used on the basic movements of ROSS derivefrom circumstances and conditions as they are applied. This makes it possible to eliminate the repetitive variations so as to not give an attackerthe ability to construct a counterattack in advance. When in combat, basic motions are employed in continuous motion until the completeneutralization of the assailant, each preceding motion turning into the beginning of the subsequent one.


- Tropa

"The Path" - ancient system with not only physical contact but the use of psychic energy as well.

- unibos
- Vskgvatku


----------



## Hu Ren Qianzai Long (Jun 23, 2002)

Thanks Brutha! :asian:


----------



## KickingDago (Jun 23, 2002)

I'm now working on listing m.a. from ukraine, belorus, moldova etc.


----------



## Hu Ren Qianzai Long (Jun 23, 2002)

I'll be sure to put it on my revised list!


----------



## Zephyr (Aug 25, 2002)

What a great list.  Very informative and helpful


----------

